# Transformers: Dark of the Moon



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 30, 2011)

I went on the opening day to see Transformers 3, because i was a bit too excited. First of all i must say the 3rd movie surpassed my expectations. There was a lot of twist in the plot which i liked because i couldn't tell where the story was going. The plot was well done IMO. The Visuals was great as expected (i saw it in 3D). On the battles/action side of things i was not that impressed. Some stupid things happen in battle (it's expected) but thankfully it was not that overly stupid. The battle scenes were a bit on the short side. Nonetheless there was epicness in battles with slow-mo's and what not, which was pretty well done. All in all i would rate this movie 8.8/10. Best movie for the year thus far. Have you seen it yet? What do you think?



Spoiler



Dislikes: Ironhide died  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, which was okay but what got me is that on one really acknowledged it. How could you just kill Ironhide and no one say's goodbye or RIP or something like that...even down to the end of the movie no one mentioned Ironhide after his death. Also i disliked how Sam's girlfriend chains up Megatrons head into taking down Sentinel Prime. That the only things i disagree with in the plot.


----------



## tagzard (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't see it.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to see the on Sunday.


----------



## Nebz (Jun 30, 2011)

I seen it Tuesday night. Hands down, better than the first two films. It was still a drag with the length though, since we went in at 11:30 PM and came out close to 2:30 AM, but overall a great way to finish it. IMO, The 3D was amazing and the film actually kept me interested with it's plot.


Spoiler



I practically went crazy with Optimus having an Axe and Megatron carrying around a Gun. It would've been cool if they had given Megatron a Mace though.... The new girl was named Carly, which I was unaware of going into the movie, which was the name of a character in the G1 series.

I was probably only disappointed with the lack of a full on Megatron vs. Optimus but I guess it makes sense since Megatron played most of his role from the side. The Sentinel Prime betrayal was totally unexpected to me. I was expecting this long chase for him and POOF he just fucks shit up lmao

There are some things they mention through the movie (like the attack in the Middle East) but I'm assuming the games or maybe some comic will touch up on that.



On the spot, I give it an easy 9/10
EDIT: Yeah... it's the best flick I've seen this year. Even if you hated the second movie I still suggest going to see it. One of my friends hated it and purposely went to sleep during this movie because he figured it would be just as uninteresting (in his opinion) as the second which it was not.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 30, 2011)

I have to say I was quite disappointed with it. I think pacing is something very essential in a movie and this one really didn`t got it right. I also agree, that some things just happen for the sake of it without having any impact on the cast, which imo wasn`t as good as the technical side of the movie. 

Still worth watching, if you like action movies: A solid 6,5/10 from me!

What I really liked is that now they actually managed to deliver a good 3D-experience without loosing too much colour. It is not as crisp as without the glasses but it really isn`t as bad as it was before... no doubt a step forward!


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 1, 2011)

I plan on seeing it eventually.
I dont plan on it being a good movie. Especially after the first two.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 1, 2011)

This was ultimately the best Transformers movie so far. The Plot was Meh and the Movie was pretty much a Generic Transformers Movie until the last hour. That is when everything went down the special effects were amazing though the 3D and CGI was purely top-notch.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't see it yet because it's not here yet, it will be here in July.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 1, 2011)

Wondering whether to see it just to see how bad it was after the absolute crapfest that was Transformers 2 (I once had an argument with some friends who said it was amazing. I'm sorry, it was shit.) Likelihood is that I won't though.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Wondering whether to see it just to see how bad it was after the absolute crapfest that was Transformers 2 (I once had an argument with some friends who said it was amazing. I'm sorry, it was shit.) Likelihood is that I won't though.



It was waaaaaaaaaaaay better then Transformers 2. Transformers 2 is an Abomination compared to Transformers 3.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought it was total fucking shit.

It was basically composed of a horrible and convoluted plot with pretty CGI effects scattered all over to make it look good (I thought it looked mediocre) and make the masses buy out 3D screenings. If you think that the plot was good, then you might want to watch more movies. And I was annoyed as heck when it seemed that everyone in the theater was in total bliss.

It was painful to watch. .5/4

The series seems to be getting horribly worse and worse.

Transformers: 3/4
Transformers 2: 1/4
Transformers 3: .5/4


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going to see the movie next week.

There's something odd about me and Transformers movies. No matter how shitty they turn out to be, I still enjoy watching them. This movie doesn't seem *too* bad.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 2, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I thought it was total fucking shit.
> 
> It was basically composed of a horrible and convoluted plot with pretty CGI effects scattered all over to make it look good (I thought it looked mediocre) and make the masses buy out 3D screenings. If you think that the plot was good, then you might want to watch more movies. And I was annoyed as heck when it seemed that everyone in the theater was in total bliss.
> 
> ...


I can agree with you here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unless it's just blatant crap...

You're gonna enjoy this one.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 2, 2011)

I watched the first two Transformers films again in anticipation of this. I have to say that the second wasn't as bad as I remember, apart from those annoying racist stereotype robots.

As for the third film, it was good, but far from perfect. I watched it at imax in 3D, and it was one of the better 3D films I have seen, I would say I like the 3D effects more than Avatars.

Transformers 3's main failings are that it is badly paced and far too long. Also it lacks both action and transformers in the first 90 minutes. The film focuses on Shia LaBeouf far too much for my liking, especially the first half, which doesn't even feel like a transformers film. If anything I would say that I felt as if I had watched two films by the end of it, the first 90 minutes being a comedy and the last hour an action flick. 

The first 90 minutes had genuinely hilarious moments, but it didn't feel anything like a transformers film, at times I even forgot that's what I was watching. I think if 30 minutes of comedy had been cut out it would have been better for the overall film. The transition between comedy and action film was really abrupt, which made it feel even more like two films for me. And by the last half hour I just felt drained.

Also the addition of Sams new girlfriend, played by Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, felt really unnecessary. She is even more redundant than Megan Fox's character, and I will even go as far as to say she is a worse actress than Megan. I just found her really unconvincing in every scene she was in. I don't think transformers needs a female lead who when the action starts, does nothing but run around and look worried.

Like I said overall I think its a good film, but Michael Bay just did a really sloppy and self indulgent job. The film would have gained a lot with better editing to reduce its length, and it really needed more action scenes and less Shia comedy hour in its first half.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 2, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I watched the first two Transformers films again in anticipation of this. I have to say that the second wasn't as bad as I remember, apart from those annoying racist stereotype robots.
> 
> As for the third film, it was good, but far from perfect. I watched it at imax in 3D, and it was one of the better 3D films I have seen, I would say I like the 3D effects more than Avatars.
> 
> ...


This is what i wanted to say but i don't like typing long shit...

You called everything i felt, the first 30mins was good then there's a hour of comedy/unnecessary human stuff. Then the rest was action and what i really wanted to see. To me they involved the humans heavily, a bit too much.....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 3, 2011)

I finished watching Transformers movie and look fun!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 3, 2011)

Its an absolute mess of a film, its just Bay slapping his dick on the screen thinking its huge when in fact a mouse is laughing 'cos his dick is bigger.

The first one was ok, some shit parts here and there but its pacing wasn't too bad, this isn't as bad as the second but still full of very generic characters. Also I never thought I'd say this but I wanted Megan Fox in this! She is a monumentally shit actress who is only attractive to 12 year olds but MAN she is a whole ton better than the excuse of an actress they have on this film who lets say is only good for gonzo porn.


----------



## FlashX007 (Jul 3, 2011)

That was the actress' first time. Yes I looked it up. Turns out she is a model and Transformers was her first ever acting. I must say though its not bad. But honestly to hate the movie because one person isn't in it is retarded in my opinion. It was an incredible movie. Best out of 3 in my opinion. Least they got the 3rd perfect. But anyways all I gotta say is the movie was epic and I will watch it again and again. In fact I'll go watch it now on my iPod. lolz


----------



## nasune (Jul 3, 2011)

I quite enjoyed it, but it had some things I disliked. Most of these are already stated (quite a long time without action, Carly etc.), with one addition: Dylan. 


Spoiler



The guy was more of a plot device than a character in the movie, and I honestly didn't care if he died or was just unconscious at the end of the movie. Normally I enjoy a character's death as much as the next guy, but now it was more like meh, who gives a fuck.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 4, 2011)

Movie was easily the best out of the three. Lost of things go wrong, lots of plot twists, kept me going, I liked it.

Parts of the movie just made me wanna yell, "YEAH BITCH."

New girl is ten time better than Megan Fox just cuz I'm more of a blonde-girl guy myself and Rosie Whiteley is stunning. 

Good balance of comedy and action, I'd see it again.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 4, 2011)

By far my favorite  transformers movie , the fighting scenes were good , the story line was epic and everything was epic. did't disappoint me one bit


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow. Im appalled at how many people have terrible movie taste.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I watched the first two Transformers films again in anticipation of this. I have to say that the second wasn't as bad as I remember, apart from those annoying racist stereotype robots.
> 
> As for the third film, it was good, but far from perfect. I watched it at imax in 3D, and it was one of the better 3D films I have seen, I would say I like the 3D effects more than Avatars.
> 
> ...


This. Entirely what p1ngy said. I hate how the entire thing reminded me of Spiderman 3 with its Emo/Unlucky-Parker part.

Too few fighting, too much talk/comedy. If I want to see people in funny situations, I go to see a comedy.
If I freakin' go to watch TRANSFORMERS, I expect huge robots and awesome battles.

Actually, I think that Transfomers 2 is better than 3. Still have to watch the first one, though.


----------



## pigonthetree (Jul 7, 2011)

OH, find it finally. it seems that good as expected. Want to see, but did not show up in china right now. Sad...


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 7, 2011)

I just wanna know whats up with the lame subtitle

it seems they didnt want to put "Dark Side of the Moon" (Pink Floyd album), and didnt want to name it "Bark at the Moon" (Ozzy Osbourne album and song) either because of copyright issues, so they just made some crappy combination


----------



## Rayder (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm gonna have to make an effort to see this movie, though I'll likely just wait until it comes out on DVD, since watching 3D movies are an impossibility for me.  I liked the first two, though the second one was a little goofy.   It's mainly the special effects I watch a movie like this for anyway.  I mean, how can you not like big badass robots beating the hell out of each other?

You know, if the next-gen X-Box and Playstation's are going to be 10X the power of the current gen, won't they be able to pull off graphics that are nearly as good as the CGI in movies?  I mean, near enough that you won't really notice, wouldn't you think?  Now THAT would really be something to behold!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 7, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Best movie for the year thus far.


Just noticed this, and my God, this is so wrong. I know this is your opinion and all, but your opinion is wrong. (I'm being a gigantic douchey hypocrite, I'm fully aware of that, but still, I couldn't resist)

I actually thought that the horrid Beastly was better than this shit. Best movie of the year so far? Try Bridesmaids, or Tree of Life, or Midnight in Paris, or Rango, or for more on the action side, X-Men First Class.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 7, 2011)

I was sitting through the movie asking myself why shockwave was such a badass the whole movie, and why he didn't just kill megatron, he had control of that huge ass worm thing.


Also, who is dylan? was he the guy who befriended the decepticons?


And the asian guy was awesome.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I 'acquired' it yesterday so here's my two cents.



Spoiler



I thought the movie was enjoyable for the most part, but there were a few issues. The shoehorning in of Sam's parents who appear to contribute pretty much nothing to the plot was annoying. Ironhide's death was a shock, and I don't like how Optimus Prime doesn't even mention it after he commented on the death of Jazz in the original. Sentinel Prime was pretty awesome but the final fight scene has its issues. Firstly, Optimus goes from pleading to his life to ignoring Sentinel's pleas in the space of a minute. Granted, he wasn't shown mercy, but isn't supposed to be the 'bigger man', so to speak? If he'd spared Sentinel, then they could have transported Cybertron somewhere safe and thought of other ways around the problem. He also ignored Megatron's plea for a truce, despite Megatron having just saved him from certain death. Shockwave is also significantly too badass, and the scene where they're running through a collapsing building is just daft IMHO.



Overall I'd rate it about a 7/10. It's not bad, but I'm glad I didn't pay to see it


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 10, 2011)

Loved the movie, definitely better than the 2nd part but on par with the 1st, the 2nd one lacked plot imo, but this one served well and ended the trilogy on a high note.



Spoiler



I hated the way Ironhide just died off, no one cared about him.

TBH that Sentinel Prime betrayal really shocked me lol, never expected THAT out of all things, sheesh.

The new actress Rosie-Huntington did a great job as the new GF of Sam, her acting was better than Megan Fox, sorry Megan I know you've got the sexy looks and mamma-mia hot body with dashing figure but Rosie outshined, great acting.

What confused me was Sam and Optimus's conversation right before the autobots get exiled, did Optimus know that Sam had that weird recording watch on his hand and that's why he didn't say "we have a secret plan"?? I guess that's the case.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 10, 2011)

You can count on the special effects of this movie to be good. No matter how little. There was a time in the movie where i said to myself "Wow, I wish I could do that" there aren't many movies that make me think that.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 10, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Late reply but I thought it would be better than Transformers 2. THis does not mean it will be good though. Transformers 2 forms the compelte low-end of my opinion of movies. It will not be recreated (I hope). I was so bored through the hugely long and boring-ass climax that I didn't even register the "I am directly under the enemy scrotum" line and was just willing the movie to end.


----------



## tlyee61 (Jul 10, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> There's something odd about me and Transformers movies. No matter how shitty they turn out to be, I still enjoy watching them. This movie doesn't seem *too* bad.


Me too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On topic: I liked it, better than the 2nd but 1st was the best IMO.
Sams new GF was OK and I was shocked at ironhides death and Sentinel betraying the Autobots.


----------



## Izzy011 (Jul 12, 2011)

I loved this movie. I can't believe it didn't get good reviews.

IMO, Transformers 3 > Transformers > Transformers 2


----------



## lordrand11 (Jul 12, 2011)

I personally thought it was a great movie. The only slowdown i found in the movie was the many slow-motion sequences michael bay put in there. I kinda felt they went a little overboard with those. I just wish beyond hope that they would bring Unicron into the pictures.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 12, 2011)

I've heard from more than one person that this movie is just not good. The female lead apparently feels very unnecessary, the movie is not very well put together, and there are racial stereotypes galore. I mean, it seems like it should be difficult for it to be worse than the second movie, but it's sounding debatable.

I won't be seeing this one until it's out on DVD.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2011)

I watched the movie yesterday and it was pretty good. Definitely better than the previous one but not as good as the first one. The new damsel in distress was extremely irritating. All she did was scream and whine about every damn thing. All she was good for was sex appeal. Nothing else. The movie would have been better off without her.

The CGI was pretty good as was the 3D effect. Better than most of the movies I've seen recently. I have to agree with p1ng. The first half of the movie felt like a comedy rather than a Transformers film. I must admit that I squealed a little when I seen Ken Jeong (Ben Chang - Community) in the film. I enjoyed the second-half of the movie as it had almost everything I would think a Transformers film should have (explosions, cars and stuff).



Spoiler



[titlePEN IT]I was pretty shocked when Megatron saved Optimus by incapacitating Sentinel Prime. And Optimus looked like a true badass when he said _"We will kill them all"_


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 15, 2011)

It was a Micheal Bay movie.
It had Hot chicks, cool cars, robots and Shia LaBeouf saying repeatedly 'no' (if your into that stuff).
But the first part of the movie just felt like some crap comedy.


----------

